# Firefox по-русски: возможно ли?

## Laitr Keiows

Собсно сабж. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать или хотя бы где прочитать.

Спасибо.

----------

## IFL

а. установить расширение (можно найти на mozilla.ru/mozilla.org(обычно лежит рядом с русифицированными исходниками))

б. патчить ебилд: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2414630.html#2414630

в. патчить ебилд, чтобы он использовал русифицированные исходники

----------

## anonymouss

Я сделал так: скачал русскую версию, переименовал его в firefox-1.0.4.tar.gz и положил в distfiles. Т.к. теперь при попытке установки будет выдана ошибка, что размер файла не совпадает, подправим digest файл: ebuild /usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.4.ebuild digest (в случае если скачен архив с бинарниками), если же искодники, то ebuild /usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4.ebuild digest  Всё, после этого можно устанавливать firefox, теперь уже русскую версию

----------

## viy

Фишка с digest будет работать до 1-го sync'а, проще:

```
mkdir $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/www-client/
```

скопировать туда $PORTDIR/www-client/mozilla-firefox, 1.0.5 ebuild переименовать в 1.0.5.1 и также переименовать русские исходники, чтобы номер версии тоже был 1.0.5.1. Ну и digest уже делать для яоверлейного ebuild'а.

----------

## Balancer

Люди, вы что, какие патчи ebuild'ов? Ставим всё по дефолту.

Потом ставим ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.4/win32/xpi/ru-RU.xpi (370кБ - для 1.0.5 работает тоже. Win32 в названии пусть не пугает).

Прописываем general.useragent.locale = ru-RU

И перезапускаем.

У меня так даже на Gentoo/amd64 с ним всё русское  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.4/win32/xpi/ru-RU.xpi 
> 
> Прописываем general.useragent.locale = ru-RU
> 
> 

 

Спасибо большое! Вечерком попробую...

Кстати:

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.4/linux-i686/xpi/ru-RU.xpi

----------

## Balancer

>Laitr Keiows

Я тебя на handy.ru или pdanews.ru не видел?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> >Laitr Keiows
> 
> Я тебя на handy.ru или pdanews.ru не видел? 

 

Очень может быть. Наверняка видел на форумах на socionics.org.

----------

## Metallic

А под тандербред такого нету расширения?  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Metallic wrote:*   

> А под тандербред такого нету расширения? 

 

Может и есть здесь:

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/thunderbird/releases/

----------

## Balancer

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Очень может быть. Наверняка видел на форумах на socionics.org.

 

А, ну да! Я как всегда всё перепутал  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Balancer

 *Metallic wrote:*   

> А под тандербред такого нету расширения? 

 

ftp://ftp.mozilla.ru/thunderbird/1.0.2/thunderbird.1.0.2.ru-RU.langpack.xpi

А потом -  thunderbird -UILocale ru_RU

----------

## Rikz

http://geki.ath.cx/index.php/Hauptseite

тут есть "Mozilla Firefox ebuild patch", если кому интересно. Делаем в оверлее патченный ебилд, выставляет переменную окружения LINGUAS в ru, или прописываем ее насовсем в make.conf, потом делаем emerge mozilla-firefox, во время сборки через cvs будет вытянут перевод интерфейса.

----------

## kon

Ну вы блин даёте.

www.mozilla.ru

тут регулярно вакладывают русификации для мозилки, лиса и громоптицы.

----------

## 046

 *kon wrote:*   

> тут регулярно вакладывают русификации для мозилки, лиса и громоптицы.

 Регулярно, с полугодовым опозданием.

Уже для 1.7.10 русификация лежит  http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mozilla/l10n/lang/ а mozilla.ru об этом и не подозревает.

----------

## fank

буквально вчера поставил русскую версию абсолютно штатно, применив вышеуказанный патч

ток переменная окружения там не LINGUAS, а MOZLINGUA

то есть: 

```
MOZLINGUA="ru-RU" emerge mozilla-firefox
```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fank wrote:*   

> буквально вчера поставил русскую версию абсолютно штатно, применив вышеуказанный патч
> 
> ток переменная окружения там не LINGUAS, а MOZLINGUA
> 
> то есть: 
> ...

 

Никак не пойму - зачем же что-то патчить когда есть это?

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.6/linux-i686/xpi/ru-RU.xpi

----------

## fank

и каждый раз обновлять расширение, которое ещё может и не обновиться корректно

спасибо, наелся я уже расширений, которые нельзя потом удалить

и к тому же, нафига что-то устанавливать, если в сырцах уже все ресурсы русские есть

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fank wrote:*   

> и каждый раз обновлять расширение, которое ещё может и не обновиться корректно
> 
> спасибо, наелся я уже расширений, которые нельзя потом удалить
> 
> и к тому же, нафига что-то устанавливать, если в сырцах уже все ресурсы русские есть

 

Это для каждой новой версии патчить ebuild надо, так?

----------

## fank

нет, если скриптом по крону делать

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fank wrote:*   

> нет, если скриптом по крону делать

 

Это значит что еще и скрипт надо писать? А если у меня ноутбук?

----------

## fank

да ладно, не будем спорить, тебе удобнее так, мне эдак

только что-то мне подсказывает, что такую штуку скоро и в официальное дерево внесут

хотя, стоп, о чём это я

давайте вспомним, граждане, для чего нужен был патч - для компиляции беты второй ветки оффиса

не факт, что, указав эту переменную, можно и без патча собрать оффис....хотя нет, наверное нельзя....

всё равно, не вижу причин для НЕвнесения этой полезной фичи в официальное дерево portage

----------

## viy

Какого офиса? -- речь вроде об огнелисе...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fank wrote:*   

> всё равно, не вижу причин для НЕвнесения этой полезной фичи в официальное дерево portage

 

Это хорошо бы, да, думаю, не скоро будет.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Какого офиса? -- речь вроде об огнелисе...

 

пардон, оговорился...

кстати, немного ввёл всех в заблуждение, ресурсов в сырцах нет, я глянул ебилд, он из cvs сливает их

но, учитывая специфику gentoo (без инета ты котлета  :Smile:  ) это, полагаю, не помеха....

надо ещё для птицы найти такое...

----------

